# Favorite 20th c. Fugue



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Although the fugue is known as primarily a Baroque idiom, many later composers demonstrated an affinity for the form as well, and its legacy continues to live on today. So, what's your favorite 20th century fugue or fugato? I like the opening of Bartok's _Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta_, the fugue from Le Tombeau de Couperin, and Gentle Giant's "On Reflection", to name a few.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Beethoven's op.133  Stravinsky said it was and always will be contemporary so it is also a 20th and a 21st century fugue...


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Fugue as a form I find is incredibly malleable despite its rigour and is amenable to many harmonic languages and styles. Two opposites in approach are Britten's more formal and dazzling fugue from 'Young Persons Guide' and Messiaen's individualistic take from the Vingt Regard. The Britten starts at 16'50".


----------



## christo131 (Jun 24, 2021)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Although the fugue is known as primarily a Baroque idiom, many later composers demonstrated an affinity for the form as well, and its legacy continues to live on today. So, what's your favorite 20th century fugue or fugato? I like the opening of Bartok's _Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta_, the fugue from Le Tombeau de Couperin, and Gentle Giant's "On Reflection", to name a few.


Thanks for reconnecting with Gentle Giant . Am listening to their 'Octo-opus" and really enjoying its classical music flavours.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Starting around 2:53. The cadences out of nowhere are kind of funny.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Stravinsky: Symphony of the Psalms - Second Movement


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

aside from the Bartok, perhaps the most well known


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ernest Bloch, Concerto Grosso No. 1, fourth movement


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The so-called "water fugue" from Franz Schmidt's oratorio, The Book with 7 Seals. A twelve-tone fugue no less.'


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Fugues seem to me deeply profoundly out of fashion, I can’t think of any at all, never mind significant ones, written for the last 50 years! That can’t be right, someone will put me right. I suppose there’s that thing by Glenn Gould. 

Canons of course are everywhere in American music, from Reich to Polansky to Tenney and on. I’m not sure they were so popular out of the States.


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

I still don't know how to post YouTube here, but....

The Ravel from Tombeau de Couperin is certainly a profound piece of music.....

but on the lighter side, Schwanda der Dudelsackpfifer was written in 1926, and for all out fun, hard to beat.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

mparta said:


> I still don't know how to post YouTube here


It took me a while to figure out too. From the right side of the quick reply toolbar, the second-to-last icon looks like a double blue window. Click on that and paste in your video URL, and it will show up in embedded form when you submit your post.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Some already mentioned:

Britten - Young Person's
Weinberger - Schwanda
Ravel - Tombeau

One I'd add -
Schuman - Sym #3 - the fugue is section 2 of the Part I....like the Weinberger this builds to an overpowering conclusion, real orchestral tour de force.....tremendous sonority....that concludes Part I....


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Ernst Krenek: Adagio und Fuge, op.146 (1966)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

mikeh375 said:


> Fugue as a form I find is incredibly malleable despite its rigour and is amenable to many harmonic languages and styles. Two opposites in approach are Britten's more formal and dazzling fugue from 'Young Persons Guide' and Messiaen's individualistic take from the Vingt Regard. The Britten starts at 16'50".


I just listened to the Messiaen and the Ravel at the same time and the result was a glorious double fugue! I'm not even kidding; the whole is greater than the sum of its parts!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The first part of the dance break is a fugue. Starts at about the 58 second mark with the muted trumpet.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I just listened to the Messiaen and the Ravel at the same time and the result was a glorious double fugue! I'm not even kidding; the whole is greater than the sum of its parts!


how very French Ben......


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

May it be a 21st century one? My today's favourite:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Reger's final variation of his Hiller Variations. Start at 31:00


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Vasks said:


> Reger's final variation of his Hiller Variations. Start at 31:00


I really like the fugue from his Mozart variations. Forgot to mention it actually; for some reason I'd assumed it was late 19th century. Haven't heard this one; I'll be sure to check it out!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

mikeh375 said:


> how very French Ben......


I started the Ravel about 15 seconds before the Messiaen.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Thomas Ades


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Luigi Dallapiccola - Due Studi


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I like those in the first movement and finale of Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra. There is also the development section in the finale of Rachmaninoff's Third Symphony.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The first movement of Bartok's _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_ comes to mind as possibly my favorite. Another one I like:

Rodrigo - Passacaglia (and fugue)


----------

